# Subs in Norristown, PA



## ynvvbr (Aug 13, 2005)

Anyone interested in picking up a few sites in Norristown, Pa? Give me a shout we have a few sites we need coverage for.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## mainstreetfence (Nov 9, 2005)

*Philadelphia northern suburbs*

Mike, just replied your previos post. Send us an email with info.

Thanks, Rick


----------



## ynvvbr (Aug 13, 2005)

Hey Rick,

Need your contact information.


----------



## mainstreetfence (Nov 9, 2005)

*Mainstreet*

Mike, initially contact us via email [email protected]. I'll get you the other phone, fax and mailing information privately.


----------

